# Dish Home on L229



## DRJDAN (Apr 28, 2002)

My 501 has the new Dish Home but my 942 does not. Has anyone received the new Dish Home on 942? Does it require a new software release?


----------



## sampatterson (Aug 27, 2002)

I haven't received the updated dish home on either of my 942s or my 721.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

It's in the next release (as of now, anyways).


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Any word on the 921? I heard somewhere that the Beta testers had it......


----------



## joebird (Sep 15, 2003)

End of year (I think) is the official word for Dish Home on the 921.


----------



## ewingr (May 18, 2005)

I haven't read about an updated 'Dish Home'. I presume you are speaking of the stuff where you can look at weather, adn other things.

Is the update supposed to be faster?

It's so slow, I never use it.


----------



## Bichon (Jun 5, 2003)

ewingr said:


> Is the update supposed to be faster?


The new update should contain the "mosaic" feature that lets you view six channels (or on certain ballgames, six views) at the same time.


----------



## Tom in TX (Jan 22, 2004)

Bichon said:


> The new update should contain the "mosaic" feature that lets you view six channels (or on certain ballgames, six views) at the same time.


I found this very strange... I have a 942, and went to the "mosaic" channel a few days ago, and it appeared on the screen for maybe one second, then went to the regular stuff. Maybe I wanted to see it so bad, I thought I did!  
Tom in TX


----------



## juan ellitinez (Jan 31, 2003)

Tom in TX said:


> I found this very strange... I have a 942, and went to the "mosaic" channel a few days ago, and it appeared on the screen for maybe one second, then went to the regular stuff. Maybe I wanted to see it so bad, I thought I did!
> Tom in TX


you did..same thing happened with my 811 (that doesnt have the feature) I was looking at the 5000000 page customer agreement..cancelled out and it showed up for about a minute and disapeered


----------



## jbach (Jul 18, 2005)

I had the same 1 second wonder with my 942. So when is the next update?


----------

